

Crypto 101 - cmykgrayscale
http://www.vineetgupta.com/2009/04/crypto-101/

======
Eil
This is a very nice intro to the most important concepts. I'm doing a (short)
series on cryptography in Python. Mine is more targeted at the hobbyist
programmer. Here's Part 1: [http://bityard.blogspot.com/2010/01/symmetric-
encryption-wit...](http://bityard.blogspot.com/2010/01/symmetric-encryption-
with-pycrypto-part.html)

